

Auto Generate your Phd Thesis - chegra
http://chegra.posterous.com/auto-generate-your-phd-thesis

======
mfukar
I have found SCIgen[1] to be much more convincing.

[1] <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/>

------
rcfox
Uses an array to store the alphabet, which also includes a subset of the
punctuation and numbers. Classic Java.

~~~
chegra
Permutate over the alphabet using a recursive algorithm, that would generate a
possible sequence of characters of the specific length of the thesis.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Kind of a cross between the infinite monkeys and the P vs NP question. Cute,
but not very insightful.

~~~
chegra
More on the side of infinite monkeys and the question of intelligence.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Perhaps the connection to P vs NP isn't obvious. Let me explain my thinking.

Suppose you have a problem not known to be in P, but know to be in NP. Let's
use integer factoring as an example.

Since it's in NP we have an efficient process for checking an alleged
solution. So now here's a strategy for solving the problem.

Guess a solution, then check it. If it's right, you're done. Otherwise Lather,
Rinse, Repeat.

This "Thesis Generator" is doing the same thing. Generate a "thesis" and check
if it's good. if so, you're done. If not, Lather, Rinse, Repeat.

~~~
chegra
For me the interesting part of it was that what is knowable is finite. Also,
any problem can be conceived as a brute force search. Although not practical
but for me it is interesting.

